# Phuket: One simple "where" question about moving for my wife



## geowalther (Sep 15, 2013)

Can you help with some advice for us as we move to Phuket?

My wife has a very specific requirement for where to live in Phuket. Please help me figure out where that will be:

-	Very best gym on the island: Big, clean, modern, many machines, classes, yoga, some expat social contact. Price doesn't matter. There should be plenty of “local” members, not just hotel guests passing through.
-	
-	Furnished apartments available just one or two blocks from the gym, or even in the same building. Price doesn't matter.
-	
-	Safe, upscale, quiet area.
-	
-	No need for a car. We want to use local transportation. From my wife’s perspective, it’s ideal if nail salon, yoga center, and groceries are all within a block or two so she can walk. (She’s vegan, by the way.)


Nightlife and beach are NOT important. We are older, retired people.

I will come to Phuket for two days this month to find this specific location. Perhaps I can meet you? The most important and essential item is the gym, since she has severe arthritis and will be there every single morning without fail, and workout for a long time. It's also where she meets new friends. During my very short visit this time, I’ll focus on checking out the best gym+apartment option, so your input will be very helpful as I use my little available time to narrow the options. We will move to Phuket in July 2014 and stay for one year.

We are Americans who live in a different country each year and write about the experience of living there. Looking forward to being your neighbor!

Thanks for your help, George


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm not intimately familiar with Phuket but I think you'll need more than 2 days to even have a hope of meeting those criteria. How much time have you spent in thailand, by the way?
I'm thinking that your best and perhaps only hope might be a villa within the confines of a 5 star resort.


----------



## geowalther (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you, Bruce. I've been to Thailand a dozen times, though never to Phuket. This two day visit next week is purely to find the superb gym and nearby living. We go through this each year, as our weird lifestyle is to move to a different country every July. I'm not coming to sightsee, just find the gym/apartment. Because of my wife's arthritis, I do the recon visits and I know just what she needs in a gym. If the gym/apt combo doesn't exist, we don't move there!


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Duly noted. There are a number of Phuket-specific expat fora. I would google search for them and then search within them for threads about good gyms (every expat forum has many threads on that subject) and then use that as another possible starting point.


----------

